# User Support > Forum Software Support >  Emoticons

## Jim Broyles

While I think these  can be useful in making one's "tone of voice" clear  in the forum, there is one which we have available to us which I see  in otherwise empty posts from time to time. I am suggesting that we delete it from the roster of available emoticons. I believe that the posting of this : 

 :Popcorn:  

by itself in the midst of a controversial thread is, 1) unnecessary,  2) possibly inflammatory and 3) not funny.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Not open for discussion.

----------

